# What would you plant on this trellis?



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

I've had this trellis in the background since last year, it became too late in the season to do much about it. I've added this dorky short little tunnel on that loop, because I wanted a tunnel. (Foam portals on order.) I got a bunch of alyssum on sale and planted it around the tunnel, purple and white.

What would you consider in a climbing plant that would look good as a background? I'm in Pacific NW, Zone 8 I believe. Clay soil, although I can amend it. Area gets quit a bit of shade until late afternoon from houses and fence.



Here's the whole layout, all seventy linear feet or so. As you can see a nice plant on the trellis would really spruce things up.


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

I suppose I should be clear: I'm talking about the brownish-colored trellis between the layout and the dumpster, not the white one behind the dumpster that is now destined to become spare lumber.


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

If it were here I would plant honeysuckle,grows quickly ad spreads,lovely scent too. 
David


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

My mom is fond of morning glory. Maybe a vining rose?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Both fine choices, however the Morning Glory might be a tad dirtier..ie falling bits... I'd go with Honey Suckle for the aroma.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

We had 4 o'clocks on the fence by the back door.


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas! We have a fairly decent nursery nearby, if you watch the pricing there you can do okay. Why the bonzai trees my wife bought there last year were fantastic, until she bought a puppy, which yanked them out of the ground and chewed on them happily. Maybe a trip to the nursery, I've written down these names. Of the plants, not you personally. ;-)


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

Thanks folks for the ideas, I wound up getting purple vining roses. The planting directions said roses hate soil that is too soggy, so I did what I could to big deep holes and put gravel and sand in the bottom. 

There was a limit on one side due to a sprinkler system pipe. Anyhow, these things say they can vine up 10-14 feet, so if my Big Box trellises hold up (I already had to glue a piece back on) then someday, who knows?

I like the railroad part of garden railroads, but at the moment I'm in the garden frame of mind. Must be spring fever, it's going to hit 68 tomorrow!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi, 

I'm thinking along similar lines but considering bamboo as trellis. Mine is in the shade. Any ideas? I think honeysuckle likes sun. Mine would be to hide the house siding.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds lovely.


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't forget about Clematis. They are very hardy and relatively easy to maintain. 

http://www.gardenguides.com/84227-plant-clematis-zone-8.html 

If interested in planting, make sure you know what zone you live in, and buy a cultivar suited for your area. 

Tom


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

I like Clematis, for some reason she who must be obeyed said not on this trellis. Our Clematis would have done great if it weren't for the puppy eating the base of that trellis off. (The new trellis is on quarter inch steel bolts poured in a concrete footing. Good luck eating that, dog! I shouldn't tempt fate this way....)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*Never* underestimate the power of a puppy!

"Looks like your dog needs a new dog dish."

"That *is* a new dog dish."


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

my hound pup got hold of a wood mine car I built for my 7/8 line. When she was done with it, it had a neat, weatherbeaten look.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Shrimp plant. Not exactly a trellis style plant, but I've gotten my shrimp plant to climb a couple of feet high on a trellis.










Picture is linked from a botanical garden website. 

More information about shrimp plants at:
Shrimp Plant URL


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 28 Apr 2010 07:45 AM 
*Never* underestimate the power of a puppy!



Toby was chewing on something yesterday. He didn't want to come, so I went to look.... He was trying to eat a chunk of broken cinderblock. He's doing a REAL good job of 'distressing' Kim's Amish made white oak coffee table too. About the only things he WON'T eat are cayenne peppers and brown mustard.... 

Idiot dog LOVES to eat wasps, then complains (shakes his head and whines) because they sting his tongue..... Come to think of it, that's the same thing he does with mustard..... Except he eats wasps about twice a day


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Angel (of destruction) got herself banned from the play yard 'cause she liked to chew on the Air Conditioner pipes.


----------

